#  Vorstellungen >   Übelkeit, SChwindel ,Magenbeschwerden , glasige Augen usw... >

## Alex1988

Hallo...
Ich hab folgendes Problem bei mir geht das jetzt schon bestimmt seid über einem Jahr so das mir jedem abend schlecht ist seid kurzem ist mir so schwindelig und so schlecht das ich denke ich muss mich jeden moment übergeben.Dazu hab ich dann noch ständig Durchfall und einige sagen mir ständig das ich blass bin und glasige augen habe.Ich war jetzt schon so oft beim Hausarzt und irgendwie wird nie was bei mir gefunden mir wird dann immer gesagt das würde vom Rauchen kommen aber das kann doch irgendwie nicht sein oder ??Ich weiss wirklich nicht mehr weiter auf der Arbeit fehl ich schon häufiger weils mir so schlecht geht und die sagen ich sollte mich mal von oben bis unten durch checken lassen irgendwas kann da ja nicht richtig sein . Ich hoffe mir kann jemand etwas dazu sagen ... wäre sehr nett  :Smiley:

----------

